# White Fantail for Adoption



## babybella (Nov 4, 2007)

Hello,

I am a licensed wildlife rehabber in NY. About 2 weeks ago a woman brought me a white fantail pigeon that was roaming around her yard. He/she had a minor injury to the foot and is healed up now. This bird needs a home. It is not the 'nicest' bird i have met, hoots at me when I come near to feed & clean but it is a beautiful bird, very healthy and needs placement. Please email me if you are on long Island and interested in this poor bird.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2008)

I sent you an email


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for helping this little guy to get better.

Sounds like you got a male pigeon there, and feeling darn good, too!

I hope the adoption works out.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

Last night Babybella came to my job and brought the most beautiful white fantail to me to add to my little flock. She took home with her a Mourning dove I had so she can do a soft release. 

It was very nice meeting Babybella and her husband. Pictures of the fantail will be posted soon.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Great news Sasha! I can't wait to see the pictures.

Thanks again for looking out for him / her Babybella


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

I haven't been able to get a very good picture of Winnie yet and I didn't want to bother her too much. She's feeling shy and protective because she's laid an egg!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yea winnie!...look out for that second one soon....oh she is sooo pretty.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh, she's so sweet


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Awwwww - how adorable Sasha! I think that's a wonderful Momma picture - congratulations to Winnie  And thank you (again) to you!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WELL DONE, SASHA!!

PLEASE GIVE WINNIE LOVE, HUGS AND SCRITCHES FROM SHI/SQUEAKS/DOM/GIMIE/WOE

and please keep us updated!! You using dummy eggs??

Winnie is a BEAUTY!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, she's on dummy eggs, and when I went to make the switch I thought I was gonna lose a hand!


----------



## tboycountry (Oct 28, 2008)

*white fantail*

Have you found a home for the fantail yet?


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes this bird has been adopted.


----------



## timang (Apr 2, 2009)

*reply*

sasha looks so great!


----------

